# Another craigslist find....



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

So tell him the dog is 1.5 years old and that's no puppy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh he is beautiful. I hope he gets a great home. Is there anyone in Portland area wanting a new golden?


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, I believe Rick is in the market.


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

We live south of Portland, but just can't take on the responsibility (financially mainly) that another dog would entail. The home that we rescued Riley from was in Portland and we would be more than willing to transport if anyone had any needs in for that!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

such a pretty boy...so sad


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh, things like this are so heartbreaking to me...he looks like such a sweet and handsome boy. I don't live anywhere near there, but I hope someone on the forum catches wind and can help out.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Yes, I believe Rick is in the market.


Rick IS looking. Rick's wife ISN'T!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Actually, my wife just reminded me of someone in the Portland area that has been looking.... I'm trying to find out if they still are.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That is a beautiful dog!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, the family my wife was thinking about already found a golden puppy....and they don't like that the current owner is looking for someone who'd keep him a indoor dog.

They keep their new puppy outside or in their garage.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm no longer allowed to look at the pets section of craigslist because I want to take them all.....but I know I can't.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

He is just gorgeous. He been on craigslist for a month??? How come noone wants this guy??Are the owners particular about who gets him??
Poor guy hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

If I remember correctly, he was first posted near the end of December, if not earlier. Again, it seems to me like there is more to the story.....

As there is an adoption fee requested, the owners don't seem like they really want to give him up to a rescue, but I sent them the info just in case. I so wish we were able to financially take on the responsibility of another dog!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

rehoming him because they are going back to work??? this just infuriates me.... i'm sorry but i fail to see how that is a vaild reason to give up a family pet.


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> rehoming him because they are going back to work??? this just infuriates me.... i'm sorry but i fail to see how that is a vaild reason to give up a family pet.


Circumstances change. Since he has been out there over a month, I wonder if they are holding onto him so they can screen people and see to it that he finds the right family.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is beautiful. i am surprised someone hasn't snatched him up in a heart beat.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd love to take him in














*Jack and Rusty​* 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------

